# Photo of the month - Winner for December is...



## Arch (Feb 5, 2008)

Becky with Waterloo Bridge!....








and the runner up was Kenco with Sycamore Gap....







So Becky wins the TPF Mini Maglite... but gratz to you both!


----------



## Becky (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the votes guys


----------



## Chiller (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:Thats an awesome shot. Congrats Becky..
Congrats to you to Ken.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 5, 2008)

congrats Becky, great shot


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 8, 2008)

i like the one with the tree better, in my opinion.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2008)

Missed this thread 'til now.  Congratulations, Becky!!  And kudos to Kenco as well...both are stunning images, IMHO.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

two worthy winners


----------



## pm63 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Becky. Southbank's undercroft on the left makes it feel like home 

Just wondering, any chance you have a link to that photo in a larger size? And mind telling me what settings you used? I really want to do some long exp's of London soon too. (Unfortunately, the Jessops tripod I got off eBay can't hold my camera horizontal because the rubbish plastic head can't adjust properly  )


----------



## KenCo (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done Becky!!!


----------



## DanielSmith (Mar 25, 2008)

great shot!*_*


----------

